# '08 B16 Loss of Acceleration from a Stop



## spekvee (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello. My GF has a standard 2.0 '08 Sentra. Recently, even when floored from a stop it barely moves. I don't believe it is in limp mode because the RPMs are not limited. 

Even in Neutral, when flooring the gas pedal, it is sluggish and the RPMs rev slow.

It does not seem to have any problems after reaching 20mph or so but does make a weezing sound when pushing it hard on the freeway.

I installed a makeshift SRI with a cone filter. When I say makeshift, I mean it. I used irrigation piping lol. But I used the stock MAF sensor bracket and there are no leaks or bad connections. 

The check enging light is on but I don't have a code reader.

Do you think it is an MAF Sensor issue? If so, can it be cleaned or tested easily? Could the car be running to lean? What else should I check? I don't know how to test the voltage on the MAF Sensor.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

spekvee said:


> Hello. My GF has a standard 2.0 '08 Sentra. Recently, even when floored from a stop it barely moves. I don't believe it is in limp mode because the RPMs are not limited.
> 
> Even in Neutral, when flooring the gas pedal, it is sluggish and the RPMs rev slow.
> 
> ...


The MAF sensor can function improperly due to the accumulation of pollen, dust and soot. It can cause incorrect measurement of air flow and increase air/fuel mixture resulting in rich condition. To test your MAF, perform a quick test: 

With the engine running, tap on the MAF sensor. If the engine stumbles it is a sign of a bad MAF. Another quick test is to disconnect the MAF with the engine running. If the engine condition improves, MAF is likely bad. I had to replace the MAF sensor for a customer's '08 Sentra recently and the dealer quoted me $561 eek for a new part but I ended up ultimately buying the same OEM replacement part from Nissan Sentra Mass Air Flow Sensor for about $440. I know that it's still pricey but it's better than the dealer's ridiculous asking price!

Hopefully all that you have to do is clean your MAF sensor so here's how you would do that:
Step #1 Here is what you want to do. Purchase a can of Mass Air Flow sensor cleaner.
Step #2 Disconnect the MAF connector and remove from the air tube.
Step #3 Spray some MAF cleaner onto the wires of the MAF and allow it to dry. Do not touch the wires, it will cause damage .
Step #4 Reinstall the MAF and engine should condition should improve.


----------

